# [SOLVED] NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?



## DeX (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm currently doing a repair of my windows xp pro system. But after the intital installation of some files the computer needs to reboot, and that's fine. But, upon reboot I get a "NTLDR is missing... Press Ctrl+Alt+Delete" message. And this just keeps going in a loop. I can restart the repair but the same problem still persists. 
I tried looking on support.microsoft.com about this problem and they recommend me downloading this bcupdate2 utility. But, the only catch is I have to pay for it!!! Does anyone have this utility or can help me get around this problem? Thanks!


----------



## GICodeWarrior (Apr 15, 2002)

Maybe it's a long shot, but you could try FIXBOOT and/or FIXMBR from the recovery console.

~GICodeWarrior


----------



## DeX (Aug 5, 2004)

How would I go abouts running those commands from the command prompt once in the recovery console?


----------



## GICodeWarrior (Apr 15, 2002)

I am not sure what you are asking...

You just type in FIXBOOT and hit enter then repeat with FIXMBR.

~GICodeWarrior


----------



## illplaytoo (Aug 27, 2004)

Go to http://qba.bryza.net/tmp/ and you can get bcupdate2.zip.

unzip then expand it to a floppy or cd.

Use a bootable XP floppy to start the computer and then run the utility:
bcupdate2 c: /f


----------



## gjkay (Oct 28, 2004)

*Problem Solved*

The bcupdate2.exe file be downloaded from the following link:
http://www.autourdupc.com/index.php?sPage=/Logiciel/NT4/DrvToolsNT.htm
Good Luck

gjkay


----------



## spiritcoda (May 22, 2006)

gjkay said:


> The bcupdate2.exe file be downloaded from the following link:
> http://www.autourdupc.com/index.php?sPage=/Logiciel/NT4/DrvToolsNT.htm
> Good Luck
> 
> gjkay



Thanks alot... it was a great help....


----------



## ender01 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?*

I think the file at http://www.autourdupc.com/index.php?...DrvToolsNT.htm i sjust for NT4.. I downloaded it and it didnt work.

I googled it a bit more and found a copy at http://www.protostorm.com/bcupdate2.html
and it worked a treat

No more Missing NTDLR!!!!!!


----------



## Bootsiesnail (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?*

I am having the same problem. Apparently (not sure) it is restricted to NTFS file systems. Would changing the file system to FAT 32 when installing also resove the problem. Just stated happening today and it did the same thing on two different XP discs.
Thanks
Bootsiesnail


----------



## Bootsiesnail (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?*

Could anyone give me a more detailed idea of how to use this Bcupdate2 on a CD (no floppy). Like when do I load it ? Setup reaches a point then in my case the scren went black, sometimes said couldn't copy a certain file, then I can only reboot and Missing NTLDR. Fairly new at this kind of stuff. Step by step would really help.
thanks in advance
Bootsiesnail


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?*

Hi bootsienail,

I have used this fairly straightforward and simple resolution for your issue.

What you need to do is ask a friend or colleague that has Windows® XP Home™ (or XP Pro depending on what you have installed) on their computer, if you can copy these files...

*ntldr: NTDETECT.COM: and boot.ini*

These are the three files that are needed to boot Windows®.

Now to gain access to these particular files, you will need to change the viewing attributes of the files so that the system files and folders are 'visible'...to do this...

*Double click *the *My Computer *desktop icon > *Tools* > *Folder Options *> *View*.

Once in here scroll to *Files and Folders*; then, *tick Display contents of system folders*...Scroll down to the next section *Hidden Files and Folders* tick *Show Hidden files and Folders*; now *Untick Hide extensions for known file types and Hide Protected Operating System Files. *

Close out of the My Computer window and reopen it.

Now *Right click *on the *C:* Drive > *Explore*...the three mentioned files will be visible for you to copy to the floppy (or CD).

To make it even easier to 'see' the files, do this...

*Go View *> *Details* > *Arrange icons by...Modified *> *Show in Groups. *(You will need to go into View for each one of these steps.)

Copy them to a floppy disc (or bootable CD); then, insert the floppy (or CD) into your computer...this will allow the computer to boot up.

Once up and running, simply copy the three files from the floppy (or CD) to the *C:* Drive.

Having done that, telephone your nearest Microsoft® Support Centre and ask them to email you a copy of their *Bcupdate2.exe utility* and follow the instructions that they give you.

This cured the same problem for me. 

Further information is available *here* at the Microsoft Website.

*One very important fact to remember...the computer that you use to copy the files must have Windows® XP Home™ you cannot use a computer with Windows® XP Professional (unless this is the Operating System type installed the 'crook' computer), as the file make-up is different.*

Of course, you will need to reverse the viewing attributes after you have copied the files.

Give it a go and report back with the result and if there are any other queries/concerns.

Regards,


----------



## Bootsiesnail (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?*

Thanks a bunch, I think I've got it. I'll give it a go.
Appreciatively,
Bootsiesnail


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?*

Not a problem...post back with the result.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ish Man (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: NTLDR is missing... bcupdate2 solution?*



chauffeur2 said:


> Hi bootsienail,
> 
> I have used this fairly straightforward and simple resolution for your issue.
> 
> ...


Hello Everyone,

I dids as chauffeur2 instructed ... 

However,the pc starts (Dos), extracting the fles but it stops and it says ...[DR-DOS] A:\> 

Anyone know what's the next step, etc ...

Thank you very much in advance!
Ish


----------

